# Which way is she Spinning for you?



## s18000rpm (Oct 26, 2007)

*THE Right Brain vs Left Brain test ... do you see the dancer turning clockwise or anti-clockwise?*

*www.news.com.au/common/imagedata/0,,5693171,00.gif

If clockwise, then you use more of the right side of the brain and vice versa. 

Most of us would see the dancer turning anti-clockwise though you can try to focus and change the direction; see if you can do it.

*LEFT BRAIN FUNCTIONS *
uses logic 
detail oriented 
facts rule 
words and language 
present and past 
math and science 
can comprehend 
knowing 
acknowledges 
order/pattern perception 
knows object name 
reality based 
forms strategies 
practical 
safe 

*RIGHT BRAIN FUNCTIONS *
uses feeling 
"big picture" oriented 
imagination rules 
symbols and images 
present and future 
philosophy & religion 
can "get it" (i.e. meaning) 
believes 
appreciates 
spatial perception 
knows object function 
fantasy based 
presents possibilities 
impetuous 
risk taking

Source


=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=


for me she's spinning Clockwise 

[damn, i can make her spin anti-clockwise, but only when i'm concentraing on the "words" (of my post), but the moment i see the pic, she spins the other way round  ]


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 26, 2007)

Clockwise for me.Nice animation BTW.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 26, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Clockwise for me.Nice animation BTW.


I second that.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice post s18.


----------



## indian_samosa (Oct 26, 2007)

she actually changes her rotation after about some minutes... there is no illusion of any sort its just the animation that changes the rotation.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 26, 2007)

indian_samosa said:
			
		

> she actually changes her rotation after about some minutes... there is no illusion of any sort its just the animation that changes the rotation.


 NOPE 



jus now, my cousin saw this, he said it was spinning Anti-Clockwise, while for me, clockwise.




			
				source said:
			
		

> If any of you believe that it's programmed to switch directions, then it should be pretty easy to prove whether your speculation is true. Just *gather a few friends to your monitor and see if you all see her change directions at the same time or even see her going the same direction at the same time.* (Here's a clue--you won't.)


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 26, 2007)

stupid girl.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Oct 26, 2007)

When i started looking ..it was clockwise.....

Then i started reeading the text below....and it seemed anti clockwise....Looked again and again clockwise.... nice animation


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 26, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> stupid girl.



That sums it up perfectly


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 26, 2007)

*LEFT BRAIN FUNCTIONS *
uses logic 
detail oriented 
facts rule 
words and language 
present and past 
math and science 
can comprehend 
knowing 
acknowledges 
order/pattern perception 
knows object name 
reality based 
forms strategies 
practical 
safe 

*RIGHT BRAIN FUNCTIONS *
uses feeling 
"big picture" oriented 
imagination rules 
symbols and images 
present and future 
philosophy & religion 
can "get it" (i.e. meaning) 
believes 
appreciates 
spatial perception 
knows object function 
fantasy based 
presents possibilities 
impetuous 
risk taking


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 26, 2007)

its anticlockwise for me .


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 26, 2007)

anti-clockwise for me 2


----------



## indian_samosa (Oct 26, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> NOPE
> 
> 
> 
> jus now, my cousin saw this, he said it was spinning Anti-Clockwise, while for me, clockwise.



Dude.. just keep staring at it for 5 mins flat .... I am 100% sure I am right !! ..

Last time I counted... the girl changes rotation after 115 anticlockwise rotations (and 160 clockwise) or something like that ... just give your self some time and watch it for atleast 5+ mins .... remember the way she is rotating at the start and then suddenly after "n" rotations she changes orientation.Then again after "n" rotations she changes direction.
Thats why people tend to see her rotating clockwise at one point in time while others see her rotating anticlockwise...only if you guys cared to continue looking at it youll get the trick.

This has to be one of the nicest crafted "HOAX" and nothing else.


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 26, 2007)

It moves clockwise for me. But I loaded the page again (with my torrents paused) , at that point of I'm 95% sure that it moved anticlockwise. 

I wanted to stare more, but it gives me a creep and is eerie! I think indian_samosa is right. It's an animation moving in both direction. 


But this is the real deal, then I'm happy! Gotta love your right side of your brain.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Oct 26, 2007)

Kenshin said:
			
		

> It i try to think of it movin clockwise it does...and if i try to think of it movin anticlockwise...it does tat also



^^^+1 ....

with any split of a second, i can see her movin either in clockwise and anticlockwise direction....


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 26, 2007)

@indian_samosa, dude

do one thing.

scroll the page such that the pic is at top of page (screen) [still visible] , & now look at any bottom corner (right/left) of your screen.

report back.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 26, 2007)

I agree with Indian samosa as well.
I tried to change the rotation by adjusting my focus and all yet nothing happened.After some time it rotated the other side without any effort


----------



## indian_samosa (Oct 26, 2007)

the entire time after I made my second post here I was counting the damn thing... and I stay firm on my statement.Do one thing.. just save the damn file by right clicking and view it offline and u ll see.

@s18000rpm ... the rotation change occurs freaking fast.It happens in a flash with absolutely no visible artifacts.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 26, 2007)

i dont believe this cr@p!it is making ya all stupid.for me it works anti clockwise and am concentrating on that image-suddenly it changes rotation,btw the image is .gif and 200kB+ that means aint us fooled


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 26, 2007)

@indian_samosa, i see it 

one thing's for sure *its not timed/looping...*

just Concentrate



if you still didnt find the way to make her swing the "way" you want - read...
*Warning : Spolier* : [pay close attention to the right leg (swinging leg)]



i can make her swing as i want


----------



## indian_samosa (Oct 26, 2007)

just wait for few minutes Ill count the damn thing properly and give you a number.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 26, 2007)

they seems to how these sort of things daily 
source:
*www.news.com.au/perthnow/story/0,21598,22492511-5005375,00.html?from=mostpop

@samosa:I tried and found it is not programmed for n second play.it is really a illusion.


----------



## indian_samosa (Oct 27, 2007)

No re yaar .... I just counted again ...its approx 125 + for clockwise and same for anticlockwise .... although I am not sure if the pattern repeats exactly or not.But whatever the case may be ..... its NOT "us" but the clip itself which is changing after sometime.

@Praka ... this image was posted before somewhere else ... I counted that time also... so I jumped to comment here.

PS: I think I am going to dream tonight about this silhouette.Hope its a good dream!

@s18000rpm .... you think you are changing her by concentrating on her but the truth is even though you might concentrate she automatically changes her orientation by herself.
OK.. do this..simple thing ... just look at her rotation for once (remember) then for 15 or 30 secs look somewhere else ie not on the screen and then again look at her .... do this for 5-10 mins and I pretty sure u ll get her rotating ulta at one point or the other.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 27, 2007)

let her dance in peace guys.

(s18000rpm:yar koi kapde wali dancer nahi thi kya)


----------



## shantanu (Oct 27, 2007)

its clockwise for me too  , very nicely compiled post man


----------



## azzu (Oct 27, 2007)

Kapdey waali hothi tho ithna hungama nahi Hotha


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 27, 2007)

It does change direction after sometime.


----------



## iMav (Oct 27, 2007)

hey theres something fishy .... i loaded the page 3 times and the image first clockwise then anti and then clokwise .... cheating hai .... ladki ke chakar mein padoge toh aise hi pagal ho jaogey ....


----------



## azzu (Oct 27, 2007)

^^ rght
better she comes out that Dark


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 27, 2007)

Guys, it not an illusion. Sometimes it spins clockwise and sometimes anticlockwise. 

No need to waste time looking into it. Just reload the page a few times and see. My brain won't trick me using the right/left side alternately at will...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 27, 2007)

^^yep.its not any illusion the image keeps on changing after variable amount of time\turns.

s18000rpm:you're busted man....come out with the truth.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 27, 2007)

ok ok Myth Busters 

Myth Busted

btw does this image when opened from HDD, seem slow?

coz on my cousin's laptop it open's with jus 3-5fps (swinging too slow)


----------



## krazyfrog (Oct 27, 2007)

When i first saw it, it was anti-clockwise, so i was gonna post and say its anti-clockwise for me. But then suddenly the b**ch started spinning in the other direction and has now permanently stuck in clockwise direction. WTF!

BTW i realised that it is not a hoax. If you have IrfanView installed, then open this image in it and then extract all the frames (total 34) in it to some folder and then go there and open the first image with windows picture and fax viewer and then keep pressing the right direction key to open the next image in sequence. You'll see that even while manually opening the 34 images she doesn't always rotate in the same direction

Watcing the image for another fifteen minutes like an idiot has made me realise one more thing, that you can change the way she turns. For that you'll have to turn away your eyes when her right foot is either at extreme left or extreme right, i.e. the point when her foot come from the upper semicircle to lower semicircle. Its easier to do this when it is going slow, i.e. when you have control over the framerate (do the IrfanView thing i did above).


----------



## max_demon (Oct 27, 2007)

it is 204 kb . do u think  this file has this much frames?


----------



## almighty (Oct 27, 2007)

clockwise


----------



## krazyfrog (Oct 27, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> it is 204 kb . do u think  this file has this much frames?


 Check for yourself. Download a program like IrfanView or similar and extract the frames. There are only 34 in this animation.


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 27, 2007)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> If you have IrfanView installed, then open this image in it and then extract all the frames (total 34) in it to some folder and then go there and open the first image with windows picture and fax viewer and then keep pressing the right direction key to open the next image in sequence. You'll see that even while manually opening the 34 images she doesn't always rotate in the same direction


 That's why we say it's not an illusion! The image got both clockwise as well as anticlockwise moments. 

It really depends on your fate that when you load it moves in clockwise (or anticlockwise) direction.


----------



## indian_samosa (Oct 27, 2007)

yup ... if I open the image from HDD then it does seem slow ..!!


----------



## mediator (Oct 27, 2007)

indian_samosa said:
			
		

> the entire time after I made my second post here I was counting the damn thing... and I stay firm on my statement.Do one thing.. just save the damn file by right clicking and view it offline and u ll see.
> 
> @s18000rpm ... the rotation change occurs freaking fast.It happens in a flash with absolutely no visible artifacts.


 Thats 100% Korrect! U just have to observe her head and not the whole thing! I guess she changes her motion in bt 1 minute!


----------



## xbonez (Oct 27, 2007)

Sukhdeep Singh said:
			
		

> When i started looking ..it was clockwise.....
> 
> Then i started reeading the text below....and it seemed anti clockwise....Looked again and again clockwise.... nice animation



exactly same


----------



## Vyasram (Oct 27, 2007)

no itz not the animation that's changing

if i concentrate, i can change the dir every 2 secs


the reason is, the animation clips off her leg that is stretched and her arms slightly

concentrate on the clipping point and the anim will change directions ( at the extremes of motion)

tip:

blink while the leg is at an extreme position


----------



## krazyfrog (Oct 27, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> That's why we say it's not an illusion! The image got both clockwise as well as anticlockwise moments.
> 
> It really depends on your fate that when you load it moves in clockwise (or anticlockwise) direction.


 I guess you didn't try that IrfanView thing i did and i agree i should've explained properly. You see, while manually scrolling through the different frames, SHE DOESN'T CHANGE DIRECTION AT THE SAME FRAME EVERYTIME. What this means is that sometimes she can spin the otherway at the 4th, the 10th or any other frame or not at all during any of the 34. Thats why i say its an illusion and not a trick. Try it for yourself if you don't believe.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 27, 2007)

clock wise for me


----------



## AKANKSHA.SINGHAL (Oct 27, 2007)

i still see it moving anticlockwise....even after trying hard... does it really change directions???...


----------



## arunks (Oct 27, 2007)

always clockwise for me..i continuously saw it for 10 mins..but it never changed to anticlockwisse

hey it worked now.. when i blink eye when the leg was at extreme pposition then it changed the direction

really good work


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 27, 2007)

did anyone try watching it with your friends???

jus now i watched it with my brother, he sees different rotation 

read that spolier & try.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 27, 2007)

I guess they want to check if we have ANY brain at all


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 27, 2007)

duniya mein idiots ki kami nahin......ek dhundo hazar milte hain.(100-200 to yahin mil jate hai)


----------



## VIRENKAY (Oct 27, 2007)

First --->for me it was clockwise...then it took lots of time for me to move anti-clockwise...

i watched this for half n hour....n I got it...

Now for me -----> it is moving like a pendulam clock..no rotating/spinning...believe me..

Just concentrate on reflection of model's leg ...u will find it..
n u will change position so on..


----------



## mediator (Oct 27, 2007)

U think thats a real reflection as in real life? Then watch it more closely, her face appears to be straight at the right extreme when clockwise and a little tilted when anti-clockwise! Watch it without getting into the image!


----------



## Lucky_star (Oct 28, 2007)

Clockwise for me, for a while, then anticlockwise. It depends on which time we are looking at the image.

Here are the images. 
*www.news.com.au/common/imagedata/0,,5693171,00.gif*img229.imageshack.us/img229/8448/reversewh5.gif


The first one is the Original one and the second one is the reversed one.
Now tell which one is spinning which way


----------



## praka123 (Oct 28, 2007)

for me,both anti-clockwise.but at first it was clockwise


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 28, 2007)

clockwise for me ....for the 1st few sec it was anti clockwise..after that its clockwise .....


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 28, 2007)

This is crap.

Another way of putting this would be.



> If you say she turns clkwise or anticlkwise, then you must assume that the clock has it's axis in line with the axis of her rotation.
> 
> That would mean that the clock is on the so called floor she is rotating on. And that gives 2 possibilities. Either it's face up or face down. Then you got 2 problems for both cases. One will be, that she will be spinning clkwise for face up then she will be anticlkwise for face down, or the other way round. And the same can happen if the clock is considered to be face up.
> 
> In either cases, you spend too much time concentrating on her. Meaning that you got nothing else to do. (I don't have anything to do... thats why I am writing this crap) And then you get fooled by something like this.



Aditya

EDIT :- Forgot to end the quote...


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 28, 2007)

^^no its not a crap 

u can change the direction by ur concentration on the image ..... im simply doing that ... i change it to clockwise <---> anti clockwise any time.......


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 28, 2007)

BTW, can someone please explain what I have just written in my last post?

@ Lucky Star... dude, get some sleep. Rotating the image in 180 degrees will make no difference if the rotation of the image is along the same axis as her rotation....


----------



## Lucky_star (Oct 28, 2007)

^^^Rotating the image 180 degree? Who did that?

I just changed the order of animation, and that's just a one second job


----------



## VIRENKAY (Oct 28, 2007)

For me---> both moving like a pendulam ...No Full Rotating/spinning

Just look at leg on the ground....ignore leg in the air.... u'll find it.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 28, 2007)

Its always clockwise for me.


----------



## mediator (Oct 28, 2007)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> This is crap.
> 
> Another way of putting this would be.
> 
> ...


 Korrect! At this time of night I dont understand which way my head's spinning!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 28, 2007)

I am awake at 2:15am in the morning and I am telling you guys this aint any illusion or anything *The image changes its direction of rotation after variables amounts of time\turns*.



			
				me said:
			
		

> ^^yep.its not any illusion the image keeps on changing after variable amount of time\turns.
> 
> s18000rpm:you're busted man....come out with the truth.





			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ok ok Myth Busters
> 
> Myth Busted
> 
> ...


Now go and get some sleep.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 28, 2007)

@ one point i was confused, thats all


@The_Devil_Himself, just try what i posted in spolier, concentrate on her legs, move your eyes (kinda) to clock.../anti-c..., now you can control her swing direction.

you can make spin the way you want.


or atleast get someone & watch it together.


----------



## indian_samosa (Oct 28, 2007)

@the devil himself.... dude... I am sorry yaar. I was also damn sure that it was a hoax ....but today I spent so much time looking at this thing and it is indeed a genuine illusion.I take back all my earlier words.

Just do as s18000rpm has written.The way I do is... I concentrate on her straight foot and just move my eyes a bit towards left or right and wham! the swing changes.I really dont know how to put it in better words.

Am sorry for the confusion everyone !


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 28, 2007)

hmm....I am too tired to concentrate.But guys carry on and do tell me which way it actually spins.


----------



## indian_samosa (Oct 28, 2007)

it spins according to the person who is looking at it.For some it looks like clockwise and for others anticlockwise.But if we try to concentrate and move ur eyes slightly you can actually change the swing according to your liking.Its like you are forcefully changing the way we perceive things.I dont know how many are able to do that ... but I can...and I believe s18000rpm also...and many others I suppose.

I tried it by various methods...
I moved the image up so that all I can see is the ankle which is rotating.By looking at the ankle I was able to recognize the swing(lets say clockwise).Now when the ankle reaches its mean position(when the minimum of the ankle is seen) and at the same time I somehow move by eyes either to the left or right (very subtle movements) I can force a change in the rotation.But If I dont hang on it then I loose the swing and the rotation defaults again.

Look what I am saying might sound stupid and dumb to some... but I see it really.I was totally happy yesterday that what I knew was correct but when today I checked it and thought of playing with it for sometime... I saw the illusion in its entirety.

@s18000rpm ... thanks man for putting this thread up.I actually learnt a lot from this illusion...about how our minds work,how we perceive things normally and how we can change our thinking if we try it.We have a habit of looking at things only One way usually when we get in trouble.I suppose if we open our minds then we are bound to find solutions.Thanks man ... a lot.
I suppose this is  my last post in this thread.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 28, 2007)

Hint:
Move your eye to (just once / twice) initiate the direction change.

clockwise to move the girl clockwise & anti-... for anti-... direction.


----------



## krazyfrog (Oct 28, 2007)

The very fact that the animation has got just 34 frames in it showing the girl complete one complete rotation either clockwise or anti clockwise shows thats its not a hoax (as indian_samosa said earlier).


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Oct 28, 2007)

hushhhhhhh..... nearly got caught by mom when i was staring at her....phew...


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Oct 28, 2007)

Im really confused now if its really an illusion or if its turning after an interval of time, coz when i observed the same thing wid my friend, same image is moving in BOTH THE DIRECTIONS(i.e., clockwise for me and anticlockwise for my friend)

can someone explain this?


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 28, 2007)

Now I am confused. OK the last post was written for timepass but this thing actually seems to happen.

Now, I think I should get the frames of the gif and see. Rotates both sides. I think it's not rotating at all and just creating an illusion of rotation.

I mean, while looking at the reversed and the correct image, they sometimes rotate in the same direction, sometimes opposite. Hats off to the one who created this.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 28, 2007)

Anticlockwise for me


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Oct 28, 2007)

i can control; it's rotation


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Jan 27, 2008)

It moves 2 ways for me.... sometimes, clockwise. sometimes, anticlockwise........



Vyasram said:


> no itz not the animation that's changing
> 
> if i concentrate, i can change the dir every 2 secs
> 
> ...




This is what i call a genius......
Very Good.....

It's an illusion and not an anim...... Do u think a 202kb file can rotate a direction for 4 seconds and anticlockwise for 4 seconds? Some times, i can change the direction in 2 seconds while sometimes, i takes 9-12 seconds.....


----------



## maxmk (Jan 27, 2008)

Kenshin said:


> It i try to think of it movin clockwise it does...and if i try to think of it movin anticlockwise...it does tat also



Yeah....


----------



## PikachuTrAiNeR (Jan 27, 2008)

Concentrate on the left arm - it's clockwise.
Try with the right - it's anti-clockwise.

p;


----------



## sam9s (Jan 28, 2008)

well for me its always clockwise HOW SO HARD AND LONG I concentrate, and -1 for all those guys who said it was a trick, I stressed my processor cores like anything by refreshing the page zillions times..... still it was clockwise for me. Also here is another logic.........if you keep the wrist watch facing up (like usually men wear it) its clockwise and facing dows (like women wear it) its anti.........wierd logic I know.. but still I thought..............


----------



## amol48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Damn... I can see her only CLOCKWISE.. Though I try to make her ANTICLOCKWISE but can't !! But my room-mate says it's sometimes CLOCKWISE and ANTICLOCKWISE for him when we both see simultaneously !!



sam9s said:


> well for me its always clockwise HOW SO HARD AND LONG I concentrate, and -1 for all those guys who said it was a trick, I stressed my processor cores like anything by refreshing the page zillions times..... still it was clockwise for me. Also here is another logic.........if you keep the wrist watch facing up (like usually men wear it) its clockwise and facing dows (like women wear it) its anti.........wierd logic I know.. but still I thought..............



but you might actually have got a point. ?!!


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 28, 2008)

you guys are so confused. 

First of all, the image is not rigged. 

Second, the illusion is caused because of the shadow being 2d and the real object it is portraying is 3d. In a 2D image u cannot, i repeat, you cannot prove what is in front or what is in back unless comparative and experiences influence is used. so the brain just chooses one randomly, but biased by your brains development.

For eg, if there is a scene of two balls positioned in such a way that both appear to be the same size from the front but one is a tennis ball and the other is a basket ball. if u take a shadow picture, like the one here, you cannot tell which ball is towards the viewer and which one is farther. but if the image is colored you can tell that the tennis ball is closer because you can compare it to the experience of your  life, NOT because the image can tell you that. Technically in the image the balls are same size and cannot be proven otherwise.

Thirdly, specifically to this image, look at the image if it turns clockwise at the moment then start reading some text somewhere else on the screen. Most probably the image will change direction to anti-clockwise because the act of reading requires the left side brain to work. and if you again start just looking at the image while wondering why light has colors or something else imaginative the image will again go back to clockwise. The trick is not to focus on the image but to keep it in ur field of view while thinking things. so you will see that if u think math it will go one way and imagine abt stars it will go the other way telling you which side of ur brain is active at that time more then the other.

basically to understand this stuff one needs to think out of the box. because most people dont, or rather most brains get rigged into procedures and facts of life that are not really facts the brain can be tricked buy intelligent feedback, like eating a apple and smelling a peach while eyes closed. And since no two people have had the same experience in their life so there brains have been imprinted differently and thus the diff rotations for diff people at the same time.

so if u can think out of the box then u can get the image to rotate whichever way u want.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 28, 2008)

I think this image is rigged. I watched for sometime, and it periodically switches sides.


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ok, I did some dissection with this image. Here is my verdict. First of all, its a gif image. So there is no way it can be scripted. Second, I extracted all the frames from the image (total 34) using irfanviewer. Then I played those images in irfanviewer in slow motion. Actual rotation is clockwise. Even at slow motion sometimes i see clockwise and other times, counter clockwise. So, this whole clock, counter clock thing is just a brain function. Rollercoaster did a very explanation..


----------



## viswanadh (Jan 28, 2008)

Both ways for me. It's very easy to switch the spin


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 28, 2008)

I liked the moving girl not looking whether clockwise or anti clockwise


----------



## swapcool (Jan 28, 2008)

Sometimes I can see he moving Clockwise and sometimes anti clock wise but my friend sitting next to me can only see her moving in clockwise direction.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 28, 2008)

For me, it both ways...Sometimes clockwise nd sometimes the opposite. Will concentrate more for pendulum


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 29, 2008)

^^me too ........am happy dat both ma brains r working ......after all am not carrying any useless mass in ma head, unlike most of d guys do


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 29, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> am happy dat both ma brains r working .....


wow, pretty amazed to hear uve 2 brains...man ur somethin else


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 29, 2008)

^^ ya ya.....in ur right brain nothing is left and in ur left brain nothing is right!!  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/35.gif


----------



## sam9s (Jan 30, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> ^^ ya ya.....in ur right brain nothing is left and in ur left brain nothing is right!!  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/35.gif




lol...hehe......that was funny...


----------



## spikygv (Feb 4, 2008)

i can see both ways. initially , i found it clockwise . then anti clockwise. . once i found it was clockwise , i found it hard to change. then i asked my parents to see and then i saw and found it anticlockwise !! 10 mins of gazing .. . then i realized how i can see the other way . its the way i think the hand passes out of view. if i imagine that the hand passes out of view when the hand is behind her in one way and then forcefully imagine that the hand passes in front of her , i can see her in anticlockwise....


----------

